

The Bizarre Tale of a Man Murdered Over a Jetpack - wikiburner
http://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_obscura/2014/03/03/where_eagles_dare_the_jetpack_murder.html

======
lutusp
This story doesn't hold up under scrutiny. In modern times, if a device has
been designed, another one can be built using the knowledge acquired from the
first project. So the fact that the prototype rocket pack's location is not
known doesn't matter, all one needs is the specifications and method of
construction.

The story resembles the kinds of stories told in the pre-industrial era, when
one-of-a-kind devices were built that could not be recreated, like the
Antikythera device:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism)

But this isn't how modern technology works. Something is rotten in Denmark.

